# 1st home visit



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, have just had  'the call' to say our 1st visit is in a few weeks!
So can anyone tell me what will happen please? looking forward to starting off but feeling nervous too!!  

Rachel.


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Rachel,

It seemed such a long time ago, but basically they ask what brought you to want to adopt, if you have had fertility tx have you had a 6 month break since finishing it. I think they had a little look around our house, it is more them telling you the process.

Good Luck

Fiona


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Rachelbee

Our 01st visit was in march 08, our SW was lovely she ask what brought you to want to adopt, if you have had fertility tx, why have you decided to adopt and not have any further tx, she went through the process (very positive) my DH and I went mad cleaning the house etc thinking that the SW would want to look around the house, but she didn't in fact I asked her to have a look at the bedroom that our child would sleep in and asked if it would be suitable, she said yes it's fantastic,we were asked what age we were looking for and how many, any preference in gender etc, and asked if we would be interested in going onto the next prep course - but different agencies do thing different, we are with VA not LA.

Hope that helps, any questions just ask okay hun, a good website for questions is adoption uk.

good luck

crazybabe


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

No advice as in Spain so all different but just wanted to wish you good luck    

Kay xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Rachel

I can feel your excitement on getting that call!! I remember the feelings well, getting all excited that you're finally starting on this process, and then nervous as you don't know what to expect, and go overboard on trying to impress!

I can hand on heart say, that even the 2nd time round, with a brand new sw on board, I practially jet-washed my house to make sure it was clean!! And she didn't even want to use the loo!!!!!!!! I was mortified after all the work I'd put in!!  

The first visit is really to meet you and start the "getting to know you" process. She'll have questions for you, and you might for her too. I think the best advice I would give, is to be yourselves. Try to be relaxed and welcome her as best you can, don't go OTT. 

Good luck

x


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks guys, am looking forward to it, just knowing we're starting the 'journey'!! I will have lts of Q's I'm sure so will keep bugging you!!

Rachel xx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, not long now and just incase we have slaved away in this house and garden this weekend, possibly went a bit ott with the pruning as garden looks a bit erm, sparse!! But hey at least it's no longer a jungle!!

Well, really looking forward to wednesday, I know it's only a small step on a long road but it's a step nonetheless!

Right, off to mop kitchen floor again.....


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck for your first visit - I think just being yourselves and being honest is the best policy.
At our first visit we were asked some tricky questions that we didn't know the answers to but we were truthful about that and the s/w seemed to appreciate that. We also felt they were testing our commitment a bit so don't be too surprised if they seem as if they want to shock you a bit.
They didn't want to look around our house (all that cleaning for nothing) but did ask some questions about it - no. of bedrooms etc.
They did ask us about the age range of children we would consider as well as gender and whether we could cope with a child with disabilites etc - Nothing is hard and fast at this stage but it is useful if you have thought about these things in advance.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Crusoe  xxxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Just wanted to wish you well for the first meeting. I can remember ours like it was yesterday and it was over 3 years ago now. I was sooo nervous and gabbered away the whole time (and she was with us for ovwer 3 hours). However, our SW *did * want to see roudn the house and garden on first visit (so glad I cleaned) but I think it was because we had a three bed house and she wanted to see if there might be room for us to take a sibling group. Also our agency had more applicants than places on their prep course so I think there were trying to 'prioritise' the places for the next course to families that might take sibling groups/older children/children with extra support needs.

Magenta x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

How'd the visit go hun? Did they like the trimmed garden?

Kay xxx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Kay

Thanks for asking ! Yes meeting went really well! She was really nice and we felt very relaxed with her!!
She didnt see the garden   But did see the rest of the house!!  

So all in all V successful!!

R x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm sure the garden smelt good though!

Kay xxx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

lol

Rachel xx


----------



## epona (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi everybody,
Just had word that our first home visit is this Friday night at 7.30pm Bit excited, bit nervous so it was good to read this thread. Maybe best the SW sees us warts and all at the first visit so there are nor surprises further down the line, although further helpful advice welcome. Thanks
Epona


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Epona!

Good luck for friday!!

We got ourselves in a right state re our 1st visit, but it was absolutly fine, very very relaxed, SW was really nice and chatty, we had a laugh really, was quite tiring as so much to take in but was all done in a light hearted way!!
She didnt ask to look around the house but I made her look as had worked lik a   on the place for her visit!!
My advice would just be to relax and be totally honest with her!! You'll be just fine!

Let us know how it goes

R xx


----------



## epona (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Rachelbee , will do


----------

